# Airless finish nailers, Which one and why?



## maleko (Jun 6, 2007)

I want an airless finish gun. Did some recent small jobs and i hate having to drag the compressor and hoses into these finished homes..

Paslode, Bostich or the all electric Senco?

I wanna buy once, tell me what you guys use and why


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm looking at getting one too.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I would go with Paslode or Bostitch. I own an angled 16 Paslode but have used the angled 15 Bostitch. The Bostitch is lighter and a bit quieter but the hole it leaves is WAY larger then my 16. Both are good guns, I enjoy the fuel cell powered ones vs the betterys due to power and weight. I would stick with Paslode or Bostitch b/c you can walk into any lumberyard, home depot, lowes, etc and get nails/fuel for them. They both use the same fuel cells and you can put Paslode fuel cells in a Bostitch and a Bostitch fuel cell in a Paslode. It keeps things easy.

I have used that Bostitch side by side with my Paslode...they really are the same thing.

IIRC Amazon's prices on Bostitch are ~$70 lower then Lowes.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Where you at there Malco? Does it get cold there? Paslode gas doesn't like the cold. I've been looking into the Senco Fusion as my next compressorless finish gun.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

When it comes to cordless, I stay with the original. For other guns, it's a potpourri.:whistling


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Paslode is the way to go. Just remember to not let the fuel cells get that cold. If u r trimming, it can't be that cold in the house.


----------



## maleko (Jun 6, 2007)

Anyone have the Senco one?


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

In the winter, I just take the fue.l cell out and keep it in my jacket. no problem.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

MKnAs Dad said:


> In the winter, I just take the fue.l cell out and keep it in my jacket. no problem.


That is the best way to do it. Paslode has been the cordless leader for a longtime. 

Paslode=proven in the field.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd like to hear more about the Senco as well, no one here has one?


----------



## PZA (Sep 25, 2011)

i have the angled paslode, its been great but keep on top of the cleaning, after youve shot a box or two..the guys that moan about them not working are the lazy ones that never cleaned them and let them get bone dry inside

the angled one is better to work with, but i find lots of jobs will only get the straight brads in stock as most guys have the striaght guns so instead of just grabbing a box from stock you might find you have to get some ordered&wait, if youre buying your own and keep hold of what you dont use for next time thats not a problem..


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

PZA said:


> i have the angled paslode, its been great but keep on top of the cleaning, after youve shot a box or two..the guys that moan about them not working are the lazy ones that never cleaned them and let them get bone dry inside
> 
> the angled one is better to work with, but i find lots of jobs will only get the straight brads in stock as most guys have the striaght guns so instead of just grabbing a box from stock you might find you have to get some ordered&wait, if youre buying your own and keep hold of what you dont use for next time thats not a problem..


I just cleaned mine for the first time....and Greg Di had it before me so maybe he can comment if he ever cleaned it and how old it is. I cleaned it only b/c i felt like it.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

iv had my dewalt 18v 16g straight gun for 6 years now and other than a jam maybe 6 times and the belt hook snaping off, no problems at all.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

No one asked about DeFault stuff Matt... :jester:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a job tomorrow replacing some cedar exterior trim with Azek. Some on second floor window and corners, one half round window with panel trim between window and front door, panel on box bay window behind shrubs, one panel around back on the porch, 2 garage doors......gonna be convenient without a hose to drag up, down, around and behind.

My Paslode Impulse angled nailer gets cleaned about once a year, whether it needs it or not. It won't be cold tomorrow, but if it was, a fresh fuel cell in a warm pocket keeps things moving along.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> No one asked about DeFault stuff Matt... :jester:


:sad: stop yelling at me


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I have a job tomorrow replacing some cedar exterior trim with Azek. Some on second floor window and corners, one half round window with panel trim between window and front door, panel on box bay window behind shrubs, one panel around back on the porch, 2 garage doors......gonna be convenient without a hose to drag up, down, around and behind.
> 
> My Paslode Impulse angled nailer gets cleaned about once a year, whether it needs it or not. It won't be cold tomorrow, but if it was, a fresh fuel cell in a warm pocket keeps things moving along.


That is exactly why I got mine. I had all cordless guns, then sold them to run nothing but air powered...and found I missed my cordless for exterior work....so I got another.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> That is exactly why I got mine. I had all cordless guns, then sold them to run nothing but air powered...and found I missed my cordless for exterior work....so I got another.


IMO, it's worth the cost of fuel and maintenance. I've been in an 8000+ sq. ft. house, spread out over 4 floors, doing half a million different projects at once, it seems. I like to grab the gun and go wherever I need to get working without running an air hose there first.

Yeah, in a perfect world, you finish a room or floor and move on, but this ain't no perfect world.:no:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

So I should just get the newest model impulse of whatever cordless nailer I feel like getting and should have to worry about quality? :thumbup:


----------



## jdadl1 (Apr 18, 2010)

I've had the Senco Fusion only long enough to put a thousand or so nails through it but, for what it's worth here's my take on it. 

It's convenient in the sense that it's supposed to need less maintenance and ongoing costs than the gas guns. It'll drive a nail into everything I've asked it to and it's comfortable to use, but it misfires just enough to be annoying. 

It seems as if the spring in the magazine isn't strong enough so that when a misfire happens I have to pull the spring back and let it go onto the nails to push the next one into position. 

For half the price I could have bought a small, quiet, light weight compressor and continued to use my lighter, marginally more powerful air gun.


----------

